# Kuala Lumpur Recommendations



## mille162 (Oct 12, 2016)

Going to be spending a week in Kuala Lumpur in mid-November with a lady friend, looking for recommendations of must try dishes, restaurants, food markets, etc. If you've been, give me a headstart in our planning and give us some recommendations on what to not miss putting in our bellies!


----------



## WingKKF (Oct 12, 2016)

You'll need a knowledgeable local to find the best hawker stalls/hole in the walls for the following dishes: bak kut teh, yeong tau foo, roti canai, laksa, nasi lemak, chicken rice, char siew rice, rojak. I couldn't tell you now where they are at as I haven't been back in years and some of the folks who made the best of these dishes may have passed on or passed it down to others.


----------



## zitangy (Oct 12, 2016)

http://www.hungrygowhere.com/malaysia-food-guide/


----------



## laxdad (Oct 12, 2016)

It's been 3 or 4 years, but a couple of places I liked are Unique Seafood in Petaling Jaya and Passage Thru India. Unique Seafood has a wall of aquariums where you can pick your meal. Expensive, but definitely fresh.


----------



## mille162 (Jan 4, 2017)

met a local, had the best time eating street meat and finding cool places to drink.

Checking out the Supermoon from the Helipad bar on top of Menara KH






Touristy, but the view from the KL Tower for first dinner seating is amazing (food barely average though)





you know it was alot of good eating and drinking when you have no pictures of your meals because you were just too busy eating and enjoying it to document it! The late nite mobile satay trucks were the highlight. This concept would kill it in the US as food trucks if only we could get past the vats of boiling water and oil hanging off this side of the truck!

Worst food? Durian white coffee. OMG, I was burping it up 2 days later still, each time reliving the horrible experience of drinking it.


----------

